# Sterilization - not acceptable



## raidaste (Feb 15, 2013)

When seeing a patient in office for pre-op visit for permanant sterilization procedure is it appropriate to use the V25.2 code or is this code only used on the surgical date? If it's not acceptable to use then what code would I use to show why patient is have pre-op visit?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 15, 2013)

If the decision for surgery has already been made then the preop is part of the surgical global, you can use a pre op dx code V72.8x  However the visit should be denied as part of global.


----------



## raidaste (Feb 15, 2013)

What if the pre-op exam was done 3 days prior to surgery? Is it still included?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 15, 2013)

yes it is still included


----------

